

Phabricator, an open software engineering platform - sygma
http://phabricator.org/

======
mikestew
I would like to think this would begin to gain ground against systems like
Jira (oh, how I loathe thee). Sure, Phabricator is a bit of a pain in the ass
to set up in its current state, but it seems to be head and shoulders above
many in both features and ease-of-use (not to mention price).

~~~
tillk
I'm not a Jira fan, but TCO usually includes more than just the actual price
of the product. So e.g. setup, maintenance and ongoing support. :)

------
etjossem
It's unclear to me why this is "by Facebook." Nice concept, though.

~~~
antsar
[https://github.com/facebook/phabricator](https://github.com/facebook/phabricator)

~~~
etjossem
Thanks, I missed the repo link! Someone seems to have edited "by Facebook" out
of the submission title, but Phabricator does appear to be owned by their
Github acct.

